# Will Smith on Graham Norton



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Anyone catch this. What a great performance he put on with his son and special guests.






Sorry for some reason I can't work out the Youtube embedding!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I watched it this morning on YouTube.
Love will smith. He always cones across as a genuinely nice guy and always up for a laugh


----------



## fern010 (Apr 18, 2013)

Amazing did not expect carlton to be there, hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

C(rap)


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Watched it last night and even though i'm not a great fan of chat shows i thought it was excellent.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Hadn't seen that before thanks


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

R5 MEE said:


> C(rap)


A lot of rap/hip hop fans don't like Will Smith as a rapper which is fair enough but you can't knock his entertainment value.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

His son is a bit big headed & annoying, but no doubt will make a good actor.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I like will smith as an actror but please spare us and the world form his full of them selves over confident, arroogant little shieseter kids. They are everything that is bad in the youf of today. rotten.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

gatecrasher3 said:


> A lot of rap/hip hop fans don't like Will Smith as a rapper which is fair enough but you can't knock his entertainment value.


Summertime was the best tune he made or Girls ain't nothing but trouble. DJ Jazzy Jeff's good though.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Porkypig said:


> I like will smith as an actror but please spare us and the world form his full of them selves over confident, arroogant little shieseter kids. They are everything that is bad in the youf of today. rotten.


Really? I would think it's a parent's job to teach your kids to do right the right things, be confident and have high self-esteem (which is the opposite what the bad kids are).
That's different to being arrogant and selfish.

Brings back memories of my childhood!


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Not much good at penalty kicks 

http://www.joe.ie/football/european...er-at-rapping-than-taking-penalties-0038241-1


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> His son is a bit big headed & annoying, but no doubt will make a good actor.


I take it you've not see Karate Kid then....

That Graham Norton appearance was more staged that one of Top Gear's jaunts!


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I turned it off within a minute of him and his arrogant little brat coming on.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Staged or not that was fantastic. He is a genuinely charismatic polite and respectful gentleman who is trying to do right by his kids. It's unfortunate they aren't "will smith" cuase they can't sing and act. But he went on a chat show and turned it into some tv gold which he didn't have to do

And bringing Carlton out was inspired lol, will the thrill and bugaloo shrimp back in da house


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Corr, there are some genuinely miserable buggers on here. 

Can see the negative in everything...

And that's coming from me!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

P.s. as an old school fresh prince watcher; I loved it!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Great show. I like Will Smith a lot. Seems genuinely nice and has a nice family. Shame about some of the comments about his kid. He is just that, a kid after all. He's only 14 years old. Let him enjoy his youth.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I used to love Fresh Prince and I don't care if it was staged, I enjoyed it.


----------

